# My sling set-ups. Rate please?



## Camille (Jan 15, 2012)

Slings are only due to get here in february but I set them up already to make sure everything is good.

I will be getting 
Grammostola rosea 1/3" 
Brachypelma smithi 1/2"   
Avicularia avicularia  1/2"

Im also debating getting a C.elegans

The holes arent drilled into all of them in this photo







This is the enclosure with B smithi and G.Rosea. Do i have enough holes? and is this too big? Its 4" by 4" floor space. it shows 2 holes in the back but there are 4 now.






This is the one for A.vic. I added more holes than this. The whole back is drilled, the sides have two rows on top and two rows on the bottom and the front just had two rows on the top. Is this overkill for ventilation? I read that they needed good ventilation. Our reptile room has 65% humidity so with misting we shouldnt have trouble keeping good humidity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (Jan 15, 2012)

Those look a bit big, esp for your 1/3" B. smithi you'll never be able to find them once they start to burrow.
Just keep them in vials or Xsmall containers, it will make it easier for them to find food as well.


----------



## Camille (Jan 15, 2012)

Grin said:


> Those look a bit big, esp for your 1/3" B. smithi you'll never be able to find them once they start to burrow.
> Just keep them in vials or Xsmall containers, it will make it easier for them to find food as well.


the G.rosea is 1/3" the B.smithi is 1/2"

Any suggestions on where to get Vials? And how long it would take till they would be ready for those enclosures?


----------



## donniedark0 (Jan 15, 2012)

I really really like them. They look great. But I also think they are too big for the sizes you are getting. +1 on the vial idea.


----------



## Camille (Jan 15, 2012)

donniedark0 said:


> I really really like them. They look great. But I also think they are too big for the sizes you are getting. +1 on the vial idea.


Ill keep them for when their big enough then . Any Idea on where to get the vials?


----------



## fearcrazy8 (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.thorntonplastics.com


----------



## Grin (Jan 15, 2012)

Oops sorry for the mix up, but still both are slow growers.
Most of the time when you order from someone, they will come in vials or plastic sauce containers (forgot what they are called). 
Ask the person or dealer you are purchasing from what they are sending them in.
You can find vials on kenthebugguy.com, he sells extras & used. So you won't have to buy a bulk order from the websites people usually get them from.


----------



## Camille (Jan 15, 2012)

Grin said:


> Oops sorry for the mix up, but still both are slow growers.
> Most of the time when you order from someone, they will come in vials or plastic sauce containers (forgot what they are called).
> Ask the person or dealer you are purchasing from what they are sending them in.
> You can find vials on kenthebugguy.com, he sells extras & used. So you won't have to buy a bulk order from the websites people usually get them from.


So this would be a good vial? For all three species im looking at?
http://www.kenthebugguy.com/product...ucts_id=858&osCsid=9a8829vm8nlfen77p1oiv3r8b2


----------



## Grin (Jan 15, 2012)

those or these
http://www.kenthebugguy.com/product...ucts_id=857&osCsid=5bco8cdnvu8jp3rtqmie3th067

I'd go with the smaller ones, cause once they hit an 1" you can most likely put them in the nice enclosures you made.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 15, 2012)

Grin said:


> Those look a bit big, esp for your 1/3" B. smithi you'll never be able to find them once they start to burrow.
> Just keep them in vials or Xsmall containers, it will make it easier for them to find food as well.


^What they said. Nice looking enclosures, but wait and let them get a little bigger before putting them in larger, more elegantly decorated gauntlets. You'll be feeding a little more frequently when they're tiny and trust me from experience, such enclosures can prove a nightmare time-wise and for consistency- after all, unless it were an arboreal incorporating the decos into part of it's web, etc, they could care less about all the pretty stuff!
Cheers,

Terry


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 15, 2012)

Fast food restaurant condiment cups work great for small terrestrial slings.  The Avic will need something taller.
Congrats on your new additions!
Definitely go for the C. elegans!  Can live in a condiment cup for a good long while.  Careful with the size of your vent holes...


----------



## donniedark0 (Jan 15, 2012)

also try local arts and crafts shops, they have vials and cool tiny enclosures. I do love yours though , they will look great on display, something im trying to accomplish instead of hoarding T's in hidden shoe boxes that look good under the bed lol.......... you defin have the eye for it, goodluck


----------



## Camille (Jan 16, 2012)

donniedark0 said:


> also try local arts and crafts shops, they have vials and cool tiny enclosures. I do love yours though , they will look great on display, something im trying to accomplish instead of hoarding T's in hidden shoe boxes that look good under the bed lol.......... you defin have the eye for it, goodluck


Thanks. Ill also go see if they have the containers that are half the size I have now(They are the size of those viles just square). Those would work most likely, If not then Ill go look for vials. And just use the smallest drill bit I have for holes. I want something that I can see them in if possible. Obviously the T's dont care what their in as long as their needs are met. I just would like for it to look nice, be safe and optimum for the T's at the same time. These will be my first T's. Ive kept snakes and reptiles for 10 years(My husband has been keeping reptiles since 1973 and has kept Tarantula's before back in the early 80's)

The flowers were actually some of the flowers from my wedding bouquet . Figured it would give it a personal touch!


----------



## Camille (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got these containers(Placed on top of the older ones for comparison. Their 2.5 inches same as the 40 Dram) What do you guys think?


----------



## Camille (Jan 29, 2012)

My Slings are due to arrive next tuesday so Im setting up the small enclosures. Sadly my drill keeps dying. So here is the A.vic sling enclosure. Im not done drilling holes. The plan is the whole back drilled(Which ive done) Then two rows on the top and bottom on the sides and one row on top and bottom for the front. Im assuming that would be ok for ventilation? Not too overkill? Our reptile room is 65% humidity.


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 3, 2012)

Very Cute. Where do you guys find these acrylic boxes?


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2012)

I got mine at Michaels. they have all sorts of different sizes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 4, 2012)

what do they call them? i looked for them on the Micheals website. found nothing.


----------



## AmysAnimals (Feb 4, 2012)

I like the enclosures but from what I have been told slings should not have water dishes because they can get in it and drown.  My slings both don't have water dishes.  I mist my Versicolor and I spray a corner of my GBB once a week.

Also you can get containers like that from the container store, if you can't find them at michaels.  Not sure what category they would be in though.  

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 4, 2012)

I also use small cubes for slings. Michaels does not show on their website the acrylic boxes they actually have in the store.  The one's I use for small slings are 1" by 1" by 3". I have a dozen slings in that size. From there they go to a 2" by 2" by 4" or to a deli cup, whatever I have open at the time.


----------



## Moonbug (Feb 5, 2012)

I like how you put the flowers in there for your new tarantulas!  I think I will have to go shopping at Michaels!


----------



## rockhopper (Feb 16, 2012)

I picked up some of these last night from Michaels for some slings I have coming in.  Picked up a larger one to rehouse my growing B vagans too.  Can't beat the prices on these things!


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 17, 2012)

Camille said:


> My Slings are due to arrive next tuesday so Im setting up the small enclosures. Sadly my drill keeps dying. So here is the A.vic sling enclosure. Im not done drilling holes. The plan is the whole back drilled(Which ive done) Then two rows on the top and bottom on the sides and one row on top and bottom for the front. Im assuming that would be ok for ventilation? Not too overkill? Our reptile room is 65% humidity.


I have a point of contention with your set-up, based upon the activities of my two avic slings.

Every time you open the enclosure, any webbing between the acrylic walls and the flower will be destroyed. Id suggest screwing a piece of cork bark to the very top of the enclosure, or drilling very specifically placed holes and securing the flower to the "lid" portion of the container.

EDIT: Ah, hahaha. I just noticed the flower is hot glued to the top portion of the container. My bad.


----------



## Fuma (Feb 18, 2012)

*alright*

wow i did the same thing... i like these for slings... here is my Brachypelma Smithi sling and my Lasiodora Parahybana sling tanks..... thanks for ths post


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad you posted this thread, those little cages look wonderful. I dont usually shop at the Michaels near my house because ours is unorganized and its employees are rude. But after seeing those containers there I had to make the trip!
Now my versicolor has a very nice new home!


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice enclosures. I didn't see any in my local Michael's. Where in the store do you find them?


----------



## Camille (Mar 6, 2012)

Next time I go in I will let you know exactly. but I asked the clerk and she helped me find them the first time. It was Isle 7-8 in my store but that wouldnt be the same for you.


For the waterdishes. Those are for my bigger slings. I put gravel in them so they cant drown. The smaller ones get water with a dropper and regular misting(twice a week eccept for the a.avic

---------- Post added 03-06-2012 at 09:34 AM ----------




SamuraiSid said:


> I have a point of contention with your set-up, based upon the activities of my two avic slings.
> 
> Every time you open the enclosure, any webbing between the acrylic walls and the flower will be destroyed. Id suggest screwing a piece of cork bark to the very top of the enclosure, or drilling very specifically placed holes and securing the flower to the "lid" portion of the container.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, hahaha. I just noticed the flower is hot glued to the top portion of the container. My bad.


That was my exact idea. i didnt want to break their webs they worked so hard to make XD. I will be posting a photo of my freshly molted spiders in another thread soon and youll be able to see what my pink toe did in this enclosure. Looks really nice!

---------- Post added 03-06-2012 at 09:45 AM ----------




ScarecrowGirl said:


> I'm glad you posted this thread, those little cages look wonderful. I dont usually shop at the Michaels near my house because ours is unorganized and its employees are rude. But after seeing those containers there I had to make the trip!
> Now my versicolor has a very nice new home!


Im happy my post helped someone. Your cage looks great!

---------- Post added 03-06-2012 at 09:48 AM ----------




AmysAnimals said:


> I like the enclosures but from what I have been told slings should not have water dishes because they can get in it and drown.  My slings both don't have water dishes.  I mist my Versicolor and I spray a corner of my GBB once a week.
> 
> Also you can get containers like that from the container store, if you can't find them at michaels.  Not sure what category they would be in though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


I couldnt find them at first also. I asked a clerk and they helped me(I printed the photo and showed her).

For the water dishes those are for my slightly bigger slings(and my A.avic that needs a tiny bit more humidity). I fill it with gravel and add the water. They cant drown in it. My tiny ones get water with a dropper plus a slightly fine mist twice a week(Plus the moisture in their food of course)


----------



## Roktman (Jun 13, 2013)

Tho this thread is a bit dated, I just wanted to jump in and say thanks for the info. I too just picked up a 1/3 inch sling. What I had done was bought 4"X4" AMAC plastic cubes and 4"X4"X7" cubes.  When you read the description and read 1/3rd of an inch you know thats small, but I guess I didn't really realize how small until it arrived (it's an OBT, BTW). After reading this thread I went to eBay and just bought a 15 pack of 25 dram clear vials. As soon as they get here I'll transfer the little OBT into one of those. 
FWIW I use the containerstore.com to buy the AMAC clear boxes. As none of my local craft stores carry them.  For the terrestrial T's I like the flush fit lids...


----------



## hurley0816 (Oct 11, 2013)

Roktman said:


> Tho this thread is a bit dated, I just wanted to jump in and say thanks for the info. I too just picked up a 1/3 inch sling. What I had done was bought 4"X4" AMAC plastic cubes and 4"X4"X7" cubes.  When you read the description and read 1/3rd of an inch you know thats small, but I guess I didn't really realize how small until it arrived (it's an OBT, BTW). After reading this thread I went to eBay and just bought a 15 pack of 25 dram clear vials. As soon as they get here I'll transfer the little OBT into one of those.
> FWIW I use the containerstore.com to buy the AMAC clear boxes. As none of my local craft stores carry them.  For the terrestrial T's I like the flush fit lids...


Hey, thanks for digging this up, just picked me up some from Michaels.


----------



## cerialkiller (Oct 12, 2013)

Camille said:


> the G.rosea is 1/3" the B.smithi is 1/2"
> 
> Any suggestions on where to get Vials? And how long it would take till they would be ready for those enclosures?


Give me your address ill send you a few I no longer use


----------



## Emotionlessness (Oct 13, 2013)

Very nice, different  But as others said, they are too big at the moment.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 14, 2013)

Huge waste of money/10.

The complete set up of my slings costs me less than 10 euro cents and it'll last them for multiple molts.


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't have a Michaels where I live and the dollar store is the next best bet. I was looking for something a bit larger for my Avic Versicolors to move into and found some nice Salt and Pepper jars that already have a nice vented top. The 2 on the right are my Versi's and they are doing great in them. The smaller vial is my H Maculata that I just picked up last weekend. I have another S&P jar for it or the shorter round one next to it depending on if it stays Arboreal or decides to borrow. Spent about 4 bucks on 3 S&P and 2 shorter round jars. They should last me a bit until they have another molt and I move them into Mason Jars till they can go in their permanent homes.


----------

